# Fitting an awning rail to my Roadstar 800



## jayco (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi, everybody, I have just bought a Kampa Rally 390 awnig to fit on my Lunar Roadstar 800 motorhome. The motorhome is too tall to fit the awning in the slot on the wind out canopy, so I decided to fit an awning rail lower down. Has any one any tips on how I should fit it, to give it strong hold. I would realy apriciate any advice.
Cheers, jayco.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Jayco

I've just had the same problem with a Kampa Rally 260. In the end I opted to add a 6" strip to the existing awning and let it simply hang down from the Fiamma rail. This was the distance I needed on our van which might be different on yours of course. You need a length of double beading strip also sawn on which has the small beading on one edge which fits into the Fiamma rail. 

With the optional Rear and Monsoon poles to take up any gaps it works very well, you can assemble at head hight and then wind it up, and you haven't disfigured your van.

Ron


----------



## quickgetaway (Jun 13, 2006)

Once sited we tend no to move the van until we leave a site (have a car to get around), so we have a caravan style porch awning. We got some awning rail from a caravan accessory shop which had pre-drilled holes and attached this to the side of the van using some soft setting adhesive/sealant stuff for caravans and obviously some screws. I know that this can 'disfigure' the van but it already had side awning channels fitted for a windbreak and as the new rail it sits just below the wind out awning it is not over noticeable.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I can make you a spacer with awning bead on either end, then you just need to slot it into the awning strip on the van and use a figure 8 strip to connect it to your awning. PM me if you need to.


----------

